# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Marius Restaurant

## andynap



----------


## Bart -my real name-

When I think of the animals of France and Japan, the first thing that comes to mind are lemurs, toucans, and sloths.

----------


## amyb

And the paintings are so vibrantly executed.

----------


## JEK

A bright place!

----------


## JEK

Location

----------


## GMP62

Any word on the grand opening date?!

----------


## andynap

> Any word on the grand opening date?!



It looks like they are serving lunch now.

----------


## GMP62

Good to know, Andy. Thank you! Will check it out in April.

----------


## JEK



----------


## Dennis

Ketchup on fish?

Andy, need a ruling!

----------


## amyb

I have seen kids put ketchup on fish sticks. I have seen some use tartar sauce.  I myself am opting for  a remoulade sauce

----------


## cassidain

> Ketchup on fish?
> !



dont forget le fromage

----------


## andynap

> Ketchup on fish?
> 
> Andy, need a ruling!



No way Jose

----------


## JEK

> don’t forget le fromage





and just like that . . .

----------


## andynap

Eeeeeekkkk

----------

